# Great Arrows for Field with Compound



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello

I shoot a Hoyt Vantage Elite plus with about 60lbs. I shoot FITA and Field. Use now the ACE 370, and I am happy with it, but I would like to try also something else, what might be better. Any Suggestions what you Guys prefer ? Herad from Speedmax Pro, and also VAP... I wouldn´t care if I shoot to different Typ of Arrows - one for FITA and the others for Field. Everybody say´s something different...

Thanks until now


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

x10 Protours. Best outdoor arrow on the planet.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for fast Reply. Are those Arrows really so good ? Would I "See" any differents in Grouping ? I thought they are just expensive. Are they not to heavy for Field ?

Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah they're expensive. I don't think you're going to see any added benefit from your ace's if your not shooting at or near the 270's for a half round. Heavy? Not IMO, My 420s w/ 120grs up front puts me at 370 grains. Speed isn't really the issue since of course it' all known yardage. Probably around 98% of the best shooters in the world shoot x10's.


----------



## bogenfreak (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok - thanks. I think I will still use my ACE,s because I am far away from shooting 270 !!! I would be happy to shoot 390 for a Full Course...


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am shooting a Vantage Elite at 59# 28.5" draw 27.5" CE Nano XR 450 with 120gr points and FF 187 vanes Bohning Pin nocks. I have been shooting them for 4 years and they are tough as nails. Tougher than ACE's IMHO. I use to shoot ACE's and loved them by the way. I honestly love the Nano's and they shoot awesome. I have never shot X-10's so I can't speak on them. I could afford X-10's but I just don't think they would shoot better for me and there negative is they will bend and the Nano won't.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

X10s are GREAT arrows. BUT fact of the matter is they simply AREN'T the best arrow on the planet. If they were then all of the top shooters that have switched from X10s in the past year or two would have seen their scores drop. But they haven't. They are all just as happy or happier then they were shooting X10s.

Not taking anything away from them as they are GREAT arrows, but for the past decade the only high end shaft that was out there really for field and FITA was the X10 or the ACE, although until the WR got broken recently it was held with McKinney shafts. 

Having shot Nanos since 2008 I can say that they are an incredible shaft. Every bit as good and IMO better then the X10 simply for the fact that they are A LOT tougher and XRs are cheaper, but they are every bit as accurate.

If your not looking to spend a huge chunk of money on arrows simply because for field they simply aren't needed since your not really shooting over 65 yds other then 4 arrows and X10s and Nano Pros are designed for 90m shooting really :wink: 

If your not a 550 ish field shooter I wouldn't recommend X10s or Nano Pros or the new Pro Field shaft. Simply because of the price and that you are really gaining nothing at field distances. That being said I have been playing with Medallion Pros since last summer and while I like the Nano XR better, I don't like them THAT much better for me to spend another $100 on them for field. I have shot my best scores with Medallions but they don't shoot better, then the Nano XR but they keep pace, I am just shooting better. If I went back to XRs I am pretty sure that I would shoot higher scores simply for the fact that I have less kiss outs with XRs then Medallions.

All that being said. There is nothing wrong with using ACEs, they are just fragile as all get out in comparison to the shafts mentioned. ACEs shot great for me and I really liked them. But if someone was going to offer me free shafts for field ACEs wouldn't be on my list. I would go with Nano XRs. If I was paying for them I would go with Medallion Pros.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Kade you are correct, there is no such thing as any best arrow on the planet. That would be like saying the color red is the best. Choices afterall are the what keeps people sane. However, I will have to disagree w/ you on the top shooters that shoot the nanos over the x10. This is simply not true. You watch any event and you will see at least 10-1 x10's to nanos. Every shaft on the market is compared an Easton quivalent.


----------



## juancurbina (Mar 24, 2011)

x10s are really good but saying that they are the best in the planet is too much. You will need to shoot both setup, you ACE and the x10s, I guarantee you won't see a difference in grouping, only in your piggy bank.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

BuckeyeRed said:


> Kade you are correct, there is no such thing as any best arrow on the planet. That would be like saying the color red is the best. Choices afterall are the what keeps people sane. However, I will have to disagree w/ you on the top shooters that shoot the nanos over the x10. This is simply not true. You watch any event and you will see at least 10-1 x10's to nanos. Every shaft on the market is compared an Easton quivalent.


Not true anymore my friend and I said top shooters switching arrows. Not all switching to Nanos. Not all are shooting CX shafts some are shooting GT. 

But there is a VERY long list of shooters that shot Easton for years that are shooting CX and GT now. I am not talking about the sheep but the top shooters. 

Braden, Dave, Jesse, Shane, Trillus, Perkins, White, etc. there is a very long list of shooters that aren't shooting X10s. including Reo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I like the Protours and have not had any trouble with rear end damage. I found the ace even with pin nocks very very weak from rear impacts. In that respect I find protours 100x tougher then ace.
The way they group in field vs ace I dont really see any differnce there both extreme tact drivers and give me perfact feedback on how my shot execution was and thats all I could ever ask for.
cx nanos never owned them and I am not about to becasue the fact I own 36 easton tungsten points and I am not about to stock up on cx nano pros and there tungsten points because I have nothing to gain, nanos arnt going to make me execute shots any cleaner. In saying that there is not to many people that say anything bad about top end nanos as they sound to be tough like kade says and many other cx owners will tell you, And ofcorse there going to group extremly tight group at any distance.
So boganfreak look at it this way
cx nano parallel seem to be tougher from what kade and many are saying.
protour tapered made for a compound with stiffer spine in the tail. Not to many people will see the grouping diffence if not at all. There not really a weak arrow at all they can take alot.
Profield same price with a cheaper point and a lighter shaft and a little thicker
Cx nano xr same deal.
ace forget them there to weak in the rear.

If you think you would like nanos pro or protours choose one and stick with it the points cost two arms and two legs and one eye.
I like the fact the easton hotmelt works well with the protour points and if I retire the protour, the core is aluminium perfact for hotmelt and easy to remove.
Nano pros, kade are they in with epoxy? How do you fit them and remove them?
What ever you choose think about it now and stick with it longterm as the cheap points are not the best option for .195inch shafts.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I use low temp hot melt on all of my shafts. I have a few Nano XRs that I put in with Brite Sight glue when I first started shooting them. But it simply isn't needed. Clean the shafts and glue them in just like you would with other shafts. I have not lost a point in them since I started using them in 2007.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool sounds nice and easy then with the nanos. One more + for the nano is there is a tool steel point much cheaper then there tungsten option but would be much stonger then there steel points.
With protours you dont really get a choice get the really cheap ones, they may damge your shaft if you find a suprise in a target. Or get the tungstens that will never give trouble. But no inbetwen

Both shafts are so simler maby the points are interchangable but I havnt tryed.


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

Kade said:


> Not true anymore my friend and I said top shooters switching arrows. Not all switching to Nanos. Not all are shooting CX shafts some are shooting GT.
> 
> But there is a VERY long list of shooters that shot Easton for years that are shooting CX and GT now. I am not talking about the sheep but the top shooters.
> 
> ...


Kade: Reo is shooting X-10's!!!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

PTH said:


> Kade: Reo is shooting X-10's!!!!


Nope... not anymore... Now he is shooting the ProField's... definately different then the X10's....

B~


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Brad HT said:


> Nope... not anymore... Now he is shooting the ProField's... definately different then the X10's....
> 
> B~


In NFAA Field shoots, but in Fita he's still shooting x10's. He was in Shanghi anyhow.

Most of us don't have the luxury of shooting different shafts for all games. At least I don't!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

BuckeyeRed said:


> In NFAA Field shoots, but in Fita he's still shooting x10's. He was in Shanghi anyhow.
> 
> Most of us don't have the luxury of shooting different shafts for all games. At least I don't!


We are probably both right... I know he shot them before they were available, and shot a perfect score. I saw an advertisement about it.... Though this year it looks like he is back to the x10's....

Either case you cant go wrong with either...

B~


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you thought about ACGs? I am on the fence between ACGs and Carbon Ones right now. Then again, there is nothing wrong with my ACCs


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Kade said:


> Not true anymore my friend and I said top shooters switching arrows. Not all switching to Nanos. Not all are shooting CX shafts some are shooting GT.
> 
> But there is a VERY long list of shooters that shot Easton for years that are shooting CX and GT now. I am not talking about the sheep but the top shooters.
> 
> ...


Exactly, even look at the gold medal match from the last world cup in compound men, Reo was the only one not shooting Nanos. 
The x10s were so dominant in the market mainly because they have been available for so long and most archers like the proven arrow. Now that the CX Nanos have had some time on the market and a couple of Outdoor World titles (By Canadians :wink people are noticing them more and giving them a shot and being happy with them.

And edgerat just go with Carbon 1s, the ACGs IMO are not worth it. The carbon 1s are a better arrow and just about half the price. Sure the ACG had A/C construction but they just aren't that great of an arrow. I would rather buy Nanos of course but I am currently shooting Carbon 1s because of money issues and they are a pretty good little arrow.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Are the Nano's as brittle as the other CX arrows? I was thinking about trying them but, I have seen and heard of dozens of people having issues with CXLs and other CX arrows....? 

Thanks X-hunta, at the end of the day, shooting an arrow you can afford is what helps me sleep at night. All carbon construction makes me warm and fuzzy.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The Nano is probably the very best of the FITA type arrow for those who have to purchase their shafts. Certainly, their performance is up to, and probably s little better than, the X10 simply because it is a tougher shaft unlikely to be damaged or take a set as do the alum/carbon shafts do/will. Therefore, one gets the advantage of a little less expensive arrow that will last for many years in tip top shape, perform at least as well as the X10, and frankly is more durable as well. Sorting by the dozen as CX does also ensures 12 identical shafts with regard to weight, spine, and straightness. The top pros all get as many free X10s as they want so if they are going to the X10, that tells me a lot about the superiority of the Nano. Personally, I have several dozen of them and there is not a single shaft that isn't perfect - there are no culls; when you buy a dozen, you get a dozen perfect shafts.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Have many of you guys had real problems w/ the x10's breaking? I've never had an issue, even with slapping the pin nock. You people are making me nervous..


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I have had a set of protours for 2 years that get shot about 500 times a week. I go through about 15 pins every week for 2 years with only about 3 weeks rest in that time. I have never cracked one yet on the rear end, I know some have and I here people taking about it, But from my past history with them I know there not a weak arrow in the rear. Before this set of protours I killed 8 ace's in 3 months ace is just to soft for what I am doing.

X10's on the other hand has a thin wall in the tail of them so I would expect them to be quit soft.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

scottranderson said:


> I have had a set of protours for 2 years that get shot about 500 times a week. I go through about 15 pins every week for 2 years with only about 3 weeks rest in that time. I have never cracked one yet on the rear end, I know some have and I here people taking about it, But from my past history with them I know there not a weak arrow in the rear. Before this set of protours I killed 8 ace's in 3 months ace is just to soft for what I am doing.
> 
> X10's on the other hand has a thin wall in the tail of them so I would expect them to be quit soft.


Ok cool, I meant the Protour x10s. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

BuckeyeRed said:


> Have many of you guys had real problems w/ the x10's breaking? I've never had an issue, even with slapping the pin nock. You people are making me nervous..


I've smashed quite a few X10 PT420's and 470's. I've switched this year to regular X10's and so far, no issues, other than hitting something in a bale that pushed tip back into shaft, but that would happen on any shaft. I'm using 450's, and so far are more durable than the pro tours. The pro fields are even lighter in weight than pro tours, so not sure of their durability. Just remember, any arrow will take a beating if you have 4 guys on a bale pounding dots. Issues with ACC's or ACG'd is they crease real easy. I ruined 8 of those in one shoot, but I've cracked the back end of 3 420's in one shoot also. I'm hard on arrows!! Good luck with what you choose.


----------

